# pregnant herfords



## lucyromeo (Dec 30, 2010)

We have 2 pregnant herford cows...how much feed shld they b getting?  My husband said they don't need very much cuz they will put on too much weight and founder.  Keep in mind this is the first time we hav had pregnant cows so I just want to make sure they get propper nutrition!  My mare accidently got preggo when we sent her to a trainer and didn't know it till 2 weeks before she had they baby.  Everything turned out fine...but since we weren't feeding her 
like a pregnant mare shld have been fed...she lost a lot of weight after having the filly especially when she was nursing.  Shld I compare the horses pregnancy to the cows?


----------



## herfrds (Dec 30, 2010)

What are you feeding them now?
How much?

we always fed ours as much as they could clean up.

Foundering a cow only happens when you feed them large amounts of grain, sort of like a horse.
Never seen it in our cattle though. They get barley hay, grass and alfalfa hay.

Do you have mineral out for them? Salt?


----------



## glenolam (Dec 30, 2010)

We also fed ours as much as they could eat in one standing as well.  We looked at their condition and from there determined they needed more hay at some points.  We did learn that the way to increase weight was not by graining more, but by giving them more hay to supplement their browse.

Good luck!  Going through cow births is quite amazing!!


----------



## lucyromeo (Dec 30, 2010)

He feeds them cheap sweet feed and hay of course....they r not MY cows but my husbands & father-in-laws cows...so basically I have no say so but I am concerned for them and their offspring.  There r 5 cows total out there..2 r preggo...but they get 2 bales of hay and a pitcher of feed.  I don't think that's enough to begin with...let alone 2 being preggo.   One of them they think is foundered when we got her last fall from the sale barn.  Her hooves r long and kinda curving in and she walks a lil different than the others.


----------



## herfrds (Dec 30, 2010)

She could have been injured. We had a few older cows like that.
Pictures would be great.

Take a look at this link.
http://www.aragriculture.org/livest...al_learning_center/body_condition/default.htm


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 31, 2010)

lucyromeo said:
			
		

> He feeds them cheap sweet feed and hay of course....they r not MY cows but my husbands & father-in-laws cows...so basically I have no say so but I am concerned for them and their offspring.  There r 5 cows total out there..2 r preggo...but they get 2 bales of hay and a pitcher of feed.  I don't think that's enough to begin with...let alone 2 being preggo.   One of them they think is foundered when we got her last fall from the sale barn.  Her hooves r long and kinda curving in and she walks a lil different than the others.


Ask the hubby and father in law if they trim their toe nails. The poor cow isn't foundered ... just needs her hooves trimmed. As for feed five all the hay that they will eat plus some good quality grain, minerals, and salt.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree, it sounds like the cow needs some foot trimming. Having overgrown feet can make them feel uncomfortable or even painful when they walk, and it will get worse as they gain weight in their pregnancy. Imagine putting on shoes that don't fit right and then strapping on a big backpack and walking around all day...that's how a cow with too-long feet feels.


----------



## herfrds (Jan 2, 2011)

If the cows are out in a large pasture and walking around there is not a need for hoof trimming.

Our one cow with long hoof had been injuried and walked funny so she was not wearing the hoof down normally.
Only cow we ever had that had that problem.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't had an extreme amount of experience with cows, but in the 2+ years we've had ours we've never had to trim their feet.  I, too, wonder if there was either an injury or if the cows are allowed to roam and naturally keep their hooves worn...


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 3, 2011)

All of the cows look great!  They don't look underfed...but with the winter time and stuff I just wanted to make sure they r getting enough food and don't start losing weight!  My horse eats more grain then what they get!   But like I said I don't pay for their feed so I can't just go throw them extra food or I will get yelled at   so no really set amount they shld get fed??  The 2 preggo ones eat with the other 3...shld we separate for feeding?


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

There's really not a set amount they should be fed at each feeding - it's more based on condition.  If they look thin, they need to be fed more; if it's the opposite you cut back on hay/grain.  

Separating them from the 3 that aren't bred isn't a bad idea...that way you know the pregnant ones are eating the majority of their feed.


----------



## herfrds (Jan 3, 2011)

If they look good and are eating fine don't worry.

The only time we seperate cows that are bred from open (non pregnant) cows is if we are shipping that cow for some reason and do not want her bred by the bulls.

It would be more work seperating them and having to feed in 2 different places.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 5, 2011)

When were these cows bred?  The nutrition they should be getting affects what gestation period they are in.  And I suppose that they're dry and not suckling a calf, right?  

I'm just guessing here, but seeing as they may be in their 2nd gestation period, they are at a time where their nutritional demands are relatively low, and all you and your hubby and FIL need to worry about is to keep the weight on them--feed them to *maintain* weight, neither losing nor gaining weight.  This is only if they are in good condition, like a BCS of 5 to 6 (on a scale of 1 to 9, 1 being the most emaciated). (see these two links for more info: WRB's page of Cow BCS and Body Condition Scoring)

Personally, I am still skeptical about the fact  that you said that they "look good." You obviously don't have the same kind of winter as I or herfrds do, but I do know that even in the winter in Indiana cows would still be putting on and wearing their winter coats.  That extra layer of fur can cover up a lot of their condition, and can make them appear to "look good" when in fact they may not be as well-conditioned as you think.  That's why pictures are best to post on here to really confirm if they are in good condition or not.

Cows don't need grain.  If they're in good condition, all they need is medium- to good-quality hay to last them through the winter.  Grain, in my personal opinion, should only be used if you are wanting to slaughter a steer, increase the weight on a thin cow, use as creep feed for calves prior to weaning, increase milk production, and/or to bribe them to get them to go where you want them to go (i.e., into a handling facility off the pasture).

And I also say that that cow with the hoof problem just needs to see a hoof trimmer; she doesn't have laminitis at all.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

